#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Interfonia condominial por voip para 200 ramais.

## rdtec

Boa Noite
Estou com um projeto de instalar em um condômino com 200 casas, em um servidor Elastix, onde usarei um ramal para cada casa. Pretendo usar um ata gkm 2210T para interligar fisicamente uma modulo externo na portaria para realizar a discagem para os ramais e realizar as aberturas das portas e portões. O projeto ainda contara um sistema de controle de acesso, com identificação individual dos moradores com registros de horários e datas de acesso.
Optei por trabalhar com esse sistema por ser um sistema mais simples, de execução rápida e por ter o custo mais baixo, tendo em vista que no projeto com cabos metálicos e valor foi 4 vexes mais. O valor do projeto com os ramais por voip esta em + ou – R$ 21.810,00.
Gostaria de saber se alguém já utilizou alguma configuração parecida, ou teria algumas sugestões sobre algo mais viável.
Daniel – RDTEC Soluções Elétricas – 48 996609070

----------


## netdovale

OBS.: Viabilidade financeira é um fator, serviço qualificado outro fator. Vamos por parte: O empreendimento é vertical ou horizontal? já tem estrutura de telefonia? já tem estrutura para internet?
Diante mão uma solução definitiva seria GPON, as ONUS já tem portas fxs, é facil e simples implementar telefonia nesta rede, sem dor de cabeça.

----------


## avatar52

Tenho esse projeto rodando em vários condomínios aqui na cidade, em todos os casos uso Elastix e no cliente GPON ONU FiberHome com porta FXS.

----------


## kakavga

Poderia detalhar mais como funciona esse sistema de voces usando a porta da ONU? a abertura dos portoes funciona como?

----------


## rdtec

Bom Dia
Obrigado pelo retorno.
O condomínio e horizontal e não possui cabeamento metálico, pois, a grande maioria dos condôminos mora fora e vem para o condomínio nos fim de semana, o mesmo e próximo a praia.
Existe uma infra de uma operadora local de fibra óptica no qual solicitei um link de 3 mb up e dow para o servidor.

Arato pela ajuda.

----------


## rdtec

Bom Dia

Ja existe uma rede de um provedor local, no em tando, realizei o projeto com o intuído de que cada morador possa escolher a forma de acesso.
Assim evitarei possíveis problemas futuros de mal funcionamento do link do provedor local.

Grato pela ajuda.

----------


## martinscaio1995

Já usei sim esse projeto, funciona bem, em paralelo usava chipeiras no começo, quando começou a dar muito problema contratei alguns canais da empresa que trabalho com interconexões, assim não tinham problemas. Vendi esse projeto para um amigo, ele consegue arrecadar uma média de 2.000 atualmente.

----------

